# 1,000 Points for Rent/Transfer, 120 point min.$17 pp (BWV,BCV, BRV, BLT,SSR,OKW,GC,HHI,VB)



## lat

I have many points for rent or transfer for Boardwalk, Beach Club, Boulder Ridge, OKW, SSR, HHI, VB, Grand Californian.

I can also book at other resorts within the 7-month window.

Most of my points are at BWV.

I am renting them at $17 per point.

I can also transfer points with a minimum of 300 points.

Please pm me if you have any requests.  I cannot correspond with you without the pm function given the board's restrictions.

I ask for 25% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation.  The remaining balance is due 60 days prior to check-in.   I take PayPal or personal checks.  However, you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.

I have rented many times.  Please contact me via the pm.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Kristine Luengas

Hello! Do you have anything for Grand Californian in Oct? 3 nights preferably. Thank you!


----------



## Jenjer77

Do you have anything for the week of 9/21 through 9/27. BWV would be awesome 2 br if possible.


----------



## lat

GC - sorry, no room at all for the entire October.

9/21-9/29/19 - AKV Kadani has a standard view 2BR available for 5 nights 9/21-9/26/19.  OKW and SSR have either 1 or 2BR available.  Nothing else besides the Poly Bungalow or CC Cabin...

Thanks


----------



## Harlaxton

Interested in BCV for February 2020 - sent you a PM!


----------



## lat

pm sent, please check.  thanks


----------



## Prachi Shah

Do you have the Grand Californian available from May 4 or 5 - May 9?


----------



## Kevin Damiano

Can you get any of the monorail resorts?  I am looking for a 1 bedroom or a studio at Poly for November 4-10.  Thanks


----------



## lat

I don't think there will be anything for that week, not even at SSR..


----------



## lat

GC is extremely difficult to book unless you are right at the 11 month window.  There is no room for any type for any night in the entire month...


----------



## Anthony Slater

Interested a 2BR in BWV or OKW checking in on 3/21/20 and departing 3/29/20 (8 nights).


----------



## lat

I can definitely do BWV, but I don't have enough points at OKW for all your dates....


----------



## Anthony Slater

New to this forum and renting DVC. How many points will I need for the entire stay at BWV? Thanks again.


----------



## lat

BWV std view is 349 points, Boardwalk view or pool/garden view is 405 points.


----------



## Shelby Smith

lat said:


> I have many points for rent or transfer for Boardwalk, Beach Club, Boulder Ridge, OKW, SSR, HHI, VB, Grand Californian.
> 
> I can also book at other resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> Most of my points are at BWV.
> 
> I am renting them at $16 pp for BWV, Boulder Ridge, OKW, SSR, HHI and VB.
> 
> $17 for BCV, BLT, and GC.
> 
> I can also transfer points with a minimum of 300 points.
> 
> I ask for 25% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation.  The remaining balance is due 60 days prior to check-in.   I take PayPal or personal checks.  However, you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.
> 
> I have rented many times.  Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> Thanks very much.


Looking for either poly studio, gf studio or bay lake one bedroom for any 6 night stay between 10/12/2019-11/23/2019
Can you work with that? Also can do split stays!


----------



## lat

There is no studio for 6 nights for any of your resorts.

For 1-br, I can do BWV or BCV starting 11/11.  I don't have enough BLT points for a 1-br for 6 nights.  However, they are available starting 11/15 if you can find a BLT owner with sufficient points.


----------



## Shelby Smith

lat said:


> There is no studio for 6 nights for any of your resorts.
> 
> For 1-br, I can do BWV or BCV starting 11/11.  I don't have enough BLT points for a 1-br for 6 nights.  However, they are available starting 11/15 if you can find a BLT owner with sufficient points.


How much would it be for 6 nights at beach club villas one bedroom?


----------



## lat

BCV 1-br - 29 points for weeknight and 33 points for Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Shelby Smith

lat said:


> BCV 1-br - 29 points for weeknight and 33 points for Friday or Saturday.


would love to discuss with you further, can you PM me?


----------



## lat

Sorry the system says I cannot pm you, not sure why.


----------



## Mariabelle

Looking for the week of 8/26-8/30. Okay with split stay and studio. Thanks!


----------



## lat

Thanks for your interest.  I need a 150 point min which will be more than what you are looking for.  Best of luck!!


----------



## stuartsong

Looking for a BCV transfer.  What's your use year and how many BCV points do you have?


----------



## lat

Please pm me.  Thanks


----------



## Shelby Smith

lat said:


> Sorry the system says I cannot pm you, not sure why.


Can I send you my phone number and we can communicate that way?


----------



## lat

Sure


----------



## Glover5

Can you please see if there are any rooms available that will sleep 6? Either grand Californian at Disneyland or any on monorail at Disney world?  Preferably end of May 24-28th?  Thank you!!


----------



## lat

You will need a 2-br.  I don't think there will be any availability at GC or any monorail resorts for your dates.  They are booked months ago.  Sorry


----------



## valenapp

Hi,  I’m looking for 2- 1 bedrooms or 1- 2 bedroom. 12/13/19-12/16/19. BCV or BWV.
Thank you.


----------



## lat

valenapp - they are both available.


----------



## valenapp

lat said:


> valenapp - they are both available.


Great


lat said:


> valenapp - they are both available.


Great!  How do I pm you?


----------



## lat

valenapp, can you see if you can pm me if you click on my name?  I can't pm you for some reason.  Thanks


----------



## valenapp

lat said:


> Sorry the system says I cannot pm you, not sure why.


I have to post 10 times.


----------



## valenapp

lat said:


> valenapp, can you see if you can pm me if you click on my name?  I can't pm you for some reason.  Thanks


Then I can pm you.


----------



## Chuck0331

Looking for bwv or okw August 20-23. Studio


----------



## lat

I will respond if you can pm me.  Thanks


----------



## wark99

I am looking for 2 standard studios at BWV for April 25-May 3, 2020. When would you be able to book? Thanks!


----------



## lat

Around 6/25


----------



## wark99

wark99 said:


> I am looking for 2 standard studios at BWV for April 25-May 3rd. When would you be able to book? Thanks!





lat said:


> Around 6/25



So at 10 months? Would you have enough points?


----------



## lat

Sorry, 5/25, 11 months, yes, I have enough points.  Thanks


----------



## Traveluv

lat said:


> I have many points for rent or transfer for Boardwalk, Beach Club, Boulder Ridge, OKW, SSR, HHI, VB, Grand Californian.
> 
> I can also book at other resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> Most of my points are at BWV.
> 
> I am renting them at $16 pp for BWV, Boulder Ridge, OKW, SSR, HHI and VB.
> 
> $17 for BCV, BLT, and GC.
> 
> I can also transfer points with a minimum of 300 points.
> 
> I ask for 25% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation.  The remaining balance is due 60 days prior to check-in.   I take PayPal or personal checks.  However, you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.
> 
> I have rented many times.  Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> Thanks very much.


My date is available at BCV in December. It requires 16 points and able to offer $16pp. Would this work for you?


----------



## lat

Sorry, it is at $17 pp for BCV.


----------



## LYSE

How many BLT points do you have? I am interesting in a transfer possibly for 326-329 points


----------



## Cyberc1978

Pm sent


----------



## lat

Sorry, I don’t have many BLT points for transfer.


----------



## Chuck0331

Do you have a minimum point for renting?


----------



## lat

Yes, 120 points


----------



## Donald-n-Daisy

Sent you a PM


----------



## Shane marett

I am looking to stay at copper creek cabins Jan 24-Feb 1, 2020.  Do you have enough points and is it available?


----------



## MJG_2007

Hello,
I'm looking at the following resorts: AK(studio/savanna view), Wilderness Lodge or Board Walk for 12/30/19-01/04/2020 or 01/01/2020-01/07/2020. For a family of 4(2 adults/2 kids). Do you have anything available? Thank you!


----------



## Will Robertson

Would you be able to book a studio at Beach Club Villas on March 1-8, 2020?


----------



## Valerie Grunau

Any available 10 day stay in October?  Can split stay if necessary.  Any resort/any room type.  Thanks~!


----------



## Richard M Nixon

PM sent


----------



## Kylex1992

Looking for BLT studio on October 13 to 17.


----------



## lat

So sorry, I did not realize there are these posts here.  I only checked my pm.  I will go through these now.


----------



## lat

Shane marett said:


> I am looking to stay at copper creek cabins Jan 24-Feb 1, 2020.  Do you have enough points and is it available?




Sorry, I don't have copper creek points to book that far out.


----------



## lat

MJG_2007 said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking at the following resorts: AK(studio/savanna view), Wilderness Lodge or Board Walk for 12/30/19-01/04/2020 or 01/01/2020-01/07/2020. For a family of 4(2 adults/2 kids). Do you have anything available? Thank you!



Before 1/1/20, the only resorts with studios available are SSR and OKW.  Or if you can find someone with Riviera points.  I can do Wilderness Lodge (BR) 1br for 182 points

1/1-1/7/20, SSR has studios, otherwise, there are 1-br in many resorts.


----------



## lat

Will Robertson said:


> Would you be able to book a studio at Beach Club Villas on March 1-8, 2020?


Yes and they are currently available.


----------



## lat

Kylex1992 said:


> Looking for BLT studio on October 13 to 17.


I think you are out of luck for any rooms except maybe at SSR.


----------



## lat

Valerie Grunau said:


> Any available 10 day stay in October?  Can split stay if necessary.  Any resort/any room type.  Thanks~!


sorry, only SSR has a studio for 5 nights.  All the missing nights are pretty much the same across the resorts, so a split stay will not help.


----------



## Bethany Heitmann

lat said:


> I have many points for rent or transfer for Boardwalk, Beach Club, Boulder Ridge, OKW, SSR, HHI, VB, Grand Californian.
> 
> I can also book at other resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> Most of my points are at BWV.
> 
> I am renting them at $16 pp for BWV, Boulder Ridge, OKW, SSR, HHI and VB.
> 
> $17 for BCV, BLT, and GC.
> 
> I can also transfer points with a minimum of 300 points.
> 
> I ask for 25% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation.  The remaining balance is due 60 days prior to check-in.   I take PayPal or personal checks.  However, you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.
> 
> I have rented many times.  Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> Thanks very much.




Looking for BRV preferred studio from 2/19/20-2/26/20.


----------



## cooper_tish

Looking for Beach Club, July 27-31/2019


----------



## Will Robertson

Great!  Can you send me a PM to discuss further?  Since I am new to the boards, I wasn't able to send you a PM or attach my email address.  Thanks!

Will


----------



## lat

Bethany Heitmann said:


> Looking for BRV preferred studio from 2/19/20-2/26/20.




Sorry, you need to be able to send me a pm to discuss this.


----------



## lat

Will Robertson said:


> Great!  Can you send me a PM to discuss further?  Since I am new to the boards, I wasn't able to send you a PM or attach my email address.  Thanks!
> 
> Will




Sorry, you have to be able to send me a pm to discuss this.


----------



## Cherish Hamilton

I am looking for BWV Studio Dec 7-12. Thanks


----------



## lat

cooper_tish said:


> Looking for Beach Club, July 27-31/2019


I am pretty sure this is not available.  Sorry.


----------



## lat

Cherish Hamilton said:


> I am looking for BWV Studio Dec 7-12. Thanks


I don't think there is anything there or any other resorts besides possibly SSR.


----------



## angela Stefanelli

Are there any 2 bedrooms from 10/10-10/14 in Disney world


----------



## lat

angela Stefanelli said:


> Are there any 2 bedrooms from 10/10-10/14 in Disney world


Sorry, I will not be able to respond if you cannot use the pm function.


----------



## CA Dennis

lat said:


> I have many points for rent or transfer for Boardwalk, Beach Club, Boulder Ridge, OKW, SSR, HHI, VB, Grand Californian.
> 
> I can also book at other resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> Most of my points are at BWV.
> 
> I am renting them at $16 pp for BWV, Boulder Ridge, OKW, SSR, HHI and VB.
> 
> $17 for BCV, BLT, and GC.
> 
> I can also transfer points with a minimum of 300 points.
> 
> Please pm me if you have any requests.  I cannot correspond with you without the pm function given the board's restrictions.
> 
> I ask for 25% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation.  The remaining balance is due 60 days prior to check-in.   I take PayPal or personal checks.  However, you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.
> 
> I have rented many times.  Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> Thanks very much.


----------



## jubilee707

Hello, I am looking for a value 2bdr at Animal Kingdom for June 27 to June 2. Can you please let me know if it is available? Thank you!


----------



## lat

I 


jubilee707 said:


> Hello, I am looking for a value 2bdr at Animal Kingdom for June 27 to June 2. Can you please let me know if it is available? Thank you!


I am pretty sure there is nothing available besides SSR or OKW possibly.


----------



## jubilee707

lat said:


> I
> 
> I am pretty sure there is nothing available besides SSR or OKW possibly.



SSR sounds great, actually for the same dates. Can you please check if there is an availability? 

PS: I have rented in the past but it has been years now and I am not able to PM just yet.


----------



## lat

Sorry, I cannot help you without the pm.


----------



## angela Stefanelli

lat said:


> Sorry, I will not be able to respond if you cannot use the pm function.


How do I change it


----------



## lat

angela Stefanelli said:


> How do I change it


https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...c-rent-trade-board-10-posts-required.3675960/


----------



## FL Princess

Interested in BCV, 4 adults, any 3 consecutive nights between 8/12-8/18. Any chance you can help? If so, how much?


----------



## lat

FL Princess said:


> Interested in BCV, 4 adults, any 3 consecutive nights between 8/12-8/18. Any chance you can help? If so, how much?


Sorry, there is no availability for any room type.


----------



## Oyhoyt

Hello, Looking for a 5 night stay 11/17 - 11/22. Dates are flexible. Studio preferred. anything available?


----------



## lat

SSR is the only one with availability for a studio.


----------



## Bethany Heitmann

lat said:


> Sorry, you need to be able to send me a pm to discuss this.



You should be able to PM me now. 
Looking for a studio at either BWV or CCV or BCV for 2/19/20-2/26/20.


----------



## lat

I believe you need at 10 posts, please pm me and I can respond.  Thanks


----------



## angela Stefanelli

lat said:


> Sorry, I will not be able to respond if you cannot use the pm function.


Can you pm me now


----------



## dstemm

I am looking for BWV 4/4/20-4/9/20


----------



## lat

angela Stefanelli said:


> Are there any 2 bedrooms from 10/10-10/14 in Disney world


Sorry, there is NOTHING available for your dates...


----------



## lat

dstemm said:


> I am looking for BWV 4/4/20-4/9/20


I can make a reservation when the window opens up next month.  Thanks


----------



## dstemm

lat said:


> I can make a reservation when the window opens up next month.  Thanks


Okay. Thanks


----------



## angela Stefanelli

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


lat said:


> Sorry, there is NOTHING available for your dates...


1bedroom?


----------



## lat

angela Stefanelli said:


> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]
> 
> 1bedroom?


I believe there is no room, regardless of size


----------



## Bethany Heitmann

lat said:


> I believe you need at 10 posts, please pm me and I can respond.  Thanks


I have no idea how to PM you I did make 10 posts.


----------



## lat

Bethany Heitmann said:


> You should be able to PM me now.
> Looking for a studio at either BWV or CCV or BCV for 2/19/20-2/26/20.


Please pm me.  Thanks


----------



## daphneling

Hi I'm interested in Beach Club 2 bedroom for 11-19 Dec 2019. Please pm me thanks.


----------



## lat

daphneling said:


> Hi I'm interested in Beach Club 2 bedroom for 11-19 Dec 2019. Please pm me thanks.


You cannot pm....sorry


----------



## stephanie locher

Looking for BWV 12/9-12/15
2 bedroom if possible, standard view


----------



## Dmc0129

Any availability at boardwalk for a 1 or 2 bedroom 1/9-1/16?


----------



## lat

Sorry, I cannot reply to you if you cannot use the pm function.


----------



## stephanie locher

lat said:


> Sorry, I cannot reply to you if you cannot use the pm function.


I think I just turned it on - I'm on my computer instead of phone now.


----------



## lat

Please pm me.


----------



## stephanie locher

lat said:


> Please pm me.


For some reason it won't let me start a conversation with you


----------



## daphneling

lat said:


> You cannot pm....sorry


I just got my post up to 10, is it possible to pm me now? thanks!


----------



## lat

daphneling said:


> I just got my post up to 10, is it possible to pm me now? thanks!


just pmed you.


----------



## Will Robertson

lat said:


> Sorry, you have to be able to send me a pm to discuss this.


Okay, I think I got my posts up to 10.  Can you PM me about BCV?  Thanks!


----------



## angela Stefanelli

Looking for a 2bdrm 9/26-9/30. Prefer bw or bc


----------



## lat

Sorry, I don't think there is 


angela Stefanelli said:


> Looking for a 2bdrm 9/26-9/30. Prefer bw or bc


Sorry, I don't think there is anything at BWV or BCV for a 2-br...


----------



## angela Stefanelli

Any 2bdrms


----------



## dottie

Bethany Heitmann said:


> Looking for BRV preferred studio from 2/19/20-2/26/20.


Looking for Polynesian 597 pts March 2020, can you help me
Thanks


----------



## disney075

Anything at 2 bedroom boardwalk first week of february 2020?


----------



## lat

disney075 said:


> Anything at 2 bedroom boardwalk first week of february 2020?


There is.  You need to be able to use the pm function to reply.  Thanks


----------



## Kjbbach1

Anything for 3-6 nights in HHI in July 2019?


----------



## lat

Kjbbach1 said:


> Anything for 3-6 nights in HHI in July 2019?


Sorry, no availability.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

Looking for beach club studio February  24- 28


----------



## CA Dennis

Hi We are looking to book BWV for 05/03/2020 through 05/15/2020 a 13 night stay in a 2 bedroom with Pool view. I believe this requires 577 points unless they have raised them for 2020. Can you book this at 11 months and do you have sufficient points for our stay?


----------



## lat

CA Dennis said:


> Hi We are looking to book BWV for 05/03/2020 through 05/15/2020 a 13 night stay in a 2 bedroom with Pool view. I believe this requires 577 points unless they have raised them for 2020. Can you book this at 11 months and do you have sufficient points for our stay?


Hi, I need you to have pm fiction so we can communicate privately regarding this.  You need to have at least 10 postings to do so.


----------



## lat

huskerfanatic7 said:


> Looking for beach club studio February  24- 28


Sorry, I need at least 120 points in a reservation.  Thanks


----------



## raph_b

PM sent


----------



## chinooker

Any chance at a GC for 10-15 Jul 19 (deluxe studio)?


----------



## bfrosty

Looking for availability....

Sun. Oct. 20th 2019 for 6-nights checkout on the Sat. Oct. 26th 2019 at Disney's Grand Californian Deluxe Studio.  It should be 124pts total.

Thanks,
Bfrosty


----------



## CA Dennis

Hi lat
Finished testing. I just PM'ed you, Thanks


----------



## lindsey mcmahon

Hi! First time renter here but have stayed at Disney a few times. Interested in family of four, kids ages 5 and 2 for any time in November. Would love beach club, boardwalk, AKL, contemporary, or wilderness lodge but also open to suggestions. Could you let me know what you have open in November for 5-6 nights? Dates are flexible. Thanks so much!


----------



## lat

lindsey mcmahon said:


> Hi! First time renter here but have stayed at Disney a few times. Interested in family of four, kids ages 5 and 2 for any time in November. Would love beach club, boardwalk, AKL, contemporary, or wilderness lodge but also open to suggestions. Could you let me know what you have open in November for 5-6 nights? Dates are flexible. Thanks so much!


sorry, you need to be able to pm for us to communicate.  Thanks


----------



## Alexandre P Andrade

lat said:


> I have many points for rent or transfer for Boardwalk, Beach Club, Boulder Ridge, OKW, SSR, HHI, VB, Grand Californian.
> 
> I can also book at other resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> Most of my points are at BWV.
> 
> I am renting them at $17 per point.
> 
> I can also transfer points with a minimum of 300 points.
> 
> Please pm me if you have any requests.  I cannot correspond with you without the pm function given the board's restrictions.
> 
> I ask for 25% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation.  The remaining balance is due 60 days prior to check-in.   I take PayPal or personal checks.  However, you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.
> 
> I have rented many times.  Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> Thanks very much.



Hello mate, I need a studio room in Boardwalk (preferable) or Animal Kingdom from October 29th to November 9th. Do you have any available?

Thank you


----------



## lindsey mcmahon

lat said:


> sorry, you need to be able to pm for us to communicate.  Thanks


Thanks... I can’t message yet and it keeps limiting how often I can reply.


----------



## CJBerge

Will you have any points available in september of 2020?


----------



## THW

Hello,
    I'm looking for a 2 bedroom for June 4 for 3 nights.


----------



## lat

CJBerge said:


> Will you have any points available in september of 2020?


Yes, please contact me when you are ready.  Thanks


----------



## Kylex1992

Any studios or 1bd rm for Oct 13 to Oct 18? Any resort


----------



## MMWDW

I am interested in a studio at Boardwalk Villas from September 5 - September 9. Thank you.


----------



## MMWDW

I am looking for a studio at Boardwalk from Sept 5 - Sept 9. Thank you.


----------



## angela Stefanelli

I’m looking for a 1bdrm 9/26-9/30 but I don’t want ssr or okw


----------



## angela Stefanelli

lat said:


> I have many points for rent or transfer for Boardwalk, Beach Club, Boulder Ridge, OKW, SSR, HHI, VB, Grand Californian.
> 
> I can also book at other resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> Most of my points are at BWV.
> 
> I am renting them at $17 per point.
> 
> I can also transfer points with a minimum of 300 points.
> 
> Please pm me if you have any requests.  I cannot correspond with you without the pm function given the board's restrictions.
> 
> I ask for 25% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation.  The remaining balance is due 60 days prior to check-in.   I take PayPal or personal checks.  However, you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.
> 
> I have rented many times.  Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> Thanks very much.


Looking for a 1bedroom 9/26-9/30. O don’t want ssr


----------



## lat

CJBerge said:


> Will you have any points available in september of 2020?


Yes, I will.  Please pm me when you are ready.  Thanks


----------



## lat

angela Stefanelli said:


> I’m looking for a 1bdrm 9/26-9/30 but I don’t want ssr or okw


Sorry, there is nothing available.


----------



## LORIDALE

Looking for a 2 bedroom taking 5 adults ( 1 20 month old)to celebrate my daughters 21st birthday. January 10-19. TRying to be frugal lol


----------



## Kylex1992

Any studios Oct 14 to Oct 18? or even 1 br? Any resorts


----------



## MMWDW

Do you have a Studio at Boardwalk from Sept 5 - Seot 9?  Thank you.


----------



## wh0urdady

Are you able to do BLT in Jan 2020 now? Looking for 2 bedroom lake view Jan 18-25th


----------



## gwdorris

Looking for Wilderness or Polynesian for week of Dec 1st or 8th.


----------



## TheWheel

Availability for studio @ BCV for w/o Mar 25 - Apr 1?


----------



## tanyab2

Looking for January 1-6
2 adults, 1 Child (17)
BRV
Studio or 1 BR


----------



## DumbDad

lat said:


> I have many points for rent or transfer for Boardwalk, Beach Club, Boulder Ridge, OKW, SSR, HHI, VB, Grand Californian.
> 
> I can also book at other resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> Most of my points are at BWV.
> 
> I am renting them at $17 per point.
> 
> I can also transfer points with a minimum of 300 points.
> 
> Please pm me if you have any requests.  I cannot correspond with you without the pm function given the board's restrictions.
> 
> I ask for 25% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation.  The remaining balance is due 60 days prior to check-in.   I take PayPal or personal checks.  However, you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.
> 
> I have rented many times.  Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> Thanks very much.



Looking for Poly, Boardwalk Villas or Grand Floridian the week of 1/18/20-1/25/20.


----------



## Ladybugsy

Looking for AKL Kidani dedicated 2 bedroom, (Can't do a pullout as the 2nd bed as we have a big guy coming with us).  September 19th to the 30th.


----------



## Lauraswi

Looking for oct 4 to 9 2019. Two studios


----------



## Lauraswi

Also looking for poly or beach club. Lake view studio.  February 15 to 20 2020


----------

